# Stethoscope Advice



## EvanAndChan (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I've just ordered a Littmann Cardiology STC, and I was wondering if anyone else on this forum has one of these. 

What could anyone tell me about this particular set of ears?


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 31, 2008)

greetings.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6096&highlight=stethoscope


----------



## MMiz (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to EMTLife!

From the few people I know that have the scope, they love it.  For the $200 price tag I would expect nothing less.

I hate to say it, but stethoscopes are like trauma shears and pens in EMS... they tend to get lost, stolen, or misplaced.  I've left my scope on scene, on the hood of the rig, and quite a few other places.  I've had partners who have had their nice stethoscopes stolen by other medics, and many others who leave them somewhere.

I think that a quality stethoscope is an important investment, but I'd sure hate to lose a $200 scope when I only make $8 an hour.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I just bought a Littman Master Classic II. I paid $125 for them. Tactical Black and the envy of the station. They work much better than the ones on the rig. I also have a "Space" pen. Designed by NASA. Writes in 0G, and underwater (for those times when I have to write PCRs while diving, lol). I paid $35 for it. I still have my original shears from 8 years ago. I have never had anything stolen or go missing. Most likely because they never leave my sight. When I finish using my tubes, they go right back around my neck and my pen goes right back in my pocket. It's all about the details.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Aug 31, 2008)

The cheapest place to buy littman scopes is www.scopesplus.com because I only paid 145 with shipping for my Cardiology III sounds like yall are paying way to much for these scopes.


----------



## rmellish (Sep 1, 2008)

I got a master classic off of ebay for $38. I don't really hear any more of less with it going down the road or on a noisy scene than with a cardio III. I guess its all about preference and spending power.


----------



## firemedic7982 (Sep 4, 2008)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I still have my original shears from 8 years ago. I have never had anything stolen or go missing. Most likely because they never leave my sight. When I finish using my tubes, they go right back around my neck and my pen goes right back in my pocket. It's all about the details.



Geez.... Shears for 8 years? Either you dont use them very often, or they need to be replaced. Shears dont usually last but about two pairs of jeans, or a leather jacket.

Littman Master Cardio. Used to have a Littman Classic II, The acoustical difference is unimaginable. Its not about the volume of what you are going to hear with the higher end sets of ears, it WHAT your going to hear. There are things you will hear with that STC that you will not be able to hear with cheaper sets. Go online and find a data bank of different heart / pulm/ abd sounds you can listen for.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Sep 5, 2008)

firemedic7982 said:


> Geez.... Shears for 8 years? Either you dont use them very often, or they need to be replaced. Shears dont usually last but about two pairs of jeans, or a leather jacket.
> 
> Don't really get much opportunity to use them. Very rare to get any trauma events. And, the elderly pts at the lodge don't like when we cut their jammies because they fell out of bed.


----------



## thatrescueguy (Oct 6, 2008)

I personally have two ADC scopes I payed $20 a piece for. They work great, and I can hear everything I need to. Interestingly enough, I can't hear anything when I use the Littman scopes we carry on the bus.


----------



## v3rn (Oct 15, 2008)

I just purchased a Littmann Cardiology III, and I love it. But I'm now considering returning it and picking up a Thinklabs ds32a Digital Electronic Stethoscope. I often have a hard time hearing in the back of the ambulance, and figure it would be much easier if I can turn the volume up, and use the ambient noise reducer. Does anybody have any thoughts on the Thinkslabs stethoscope?

http://www.allheart.com/thrhythm.html


----------

